# Dictator?



## tonyabbott (Dec 4, 2010)

Who in your opinion is Utah's Wildlife Dictator?

The definition is below in case you do not know what it means,

"a person exercising absolute power, especially a ruler who has absolute, unrestricted control in a government without hereditary succession".

Tony Abbott
www.myfreehunts.com


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

easy don the dictator peay


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Don and Doyle who do you think Tony?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good grief Tony, stiring the pot again? How dare you elude to such a circumstance even being possible! ;-)


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Dictatory!, here? Never!

Oligarchy:

1. a form of government in which all power is vested in a few persons or in a dominant class or clique; government by the few. 
2. a state or organization so ruled. 
3. the persons or class so ruling. 

If you want to get all technical about it anyway


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tyranny is tyranny, regardless of how it is wrought.....


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Some things make me chuckle! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> *Oligarchy:*


Home Run.......... "Lonetree" has it right!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Tom Hatch...I am glad he will be done soon.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Don Peay, down with tyranny!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Tom Hatch...I am glad he will be done soon.


+1, Kind of like the fox guarding the henhouse with him in there.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Getting rid of Don and Tom won't do anything, might just be trading the devil we know, for the devil we dont know, unless the system is changed. Proutdoors is right(in another thread) about not giving the state senate a free pass on this as well. 

While tyranny may be tyranny, the way it is wrought does matter. The way it is wrought dictates the way in which it can or cant be forged into something else. If done right, it will take some time and effort, and real due process will be given to the issues at hand, this is way change should be brought to bear. Not thrown down, in a "because we said so manner".


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

It seems to me the dictator is that guy that runs the radio show on 1320. He has a lot of strong opinions and seems to have a lot of pull, be it for good or evil. So while we have you on the spot TONY what does MDF do with there convention money??????????? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> It seems to me the dictator is that guy that runs the radio show on 1320. He has a lot of strong opinions and seems to have a lot of pull, be it for good or evil. So while we have you on the spot TONY what does MDF do with there convention money??????????? :mrgreen:


Tony hasn't been part of MDF for several years. Try and keep up! 

As for MDF and what they have done with 'their' convention permit funds, NONE has gone to wildlife!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Pro, one who has been involved with MDF in the past would know where the convention tag money had gone while they was involved right.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Right, and like I said NONE has gone to wildlife.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Since there is no reply from SFW or MDF maybe Tony could bring us up to speed on the subject. Since he has been involved in both foundations.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

bigbr said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Did the DWR receive the 2011 Western Hunting and Conservation Exposition tag proceeds or are we left to assume from UWC that they feel the funds are still in the hands of SFW?
> ...


Pheaz, I guess that great minds think alike and would just like to have someone answer the questions and stop the cover up.


proutdoors said:


> Right, and like I said NONE has gone to wildlife.


So if none of the so called expo permit money has gone to wildlife then where have these funds gone? What expenditures have they funded?

Would it not be a fair question to ask of a PAID professional who derived his income from SFW and MDF amongst others to answer the question? I mean for hell sakes the guy was being paid to generate income for these organizations, would it be fair to ask him where the money went in the past; I mean this year was not the first expo and it won't be the last. Should he not have a good firsthand knowledge or opinion of how better the money be spent&#8230;&#8230;Big


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I ca tell you were the $$$ went.....
Rent for the Salt Palace,,& this http://www.huntexpo.com/entertainment.php


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy what about the $800,000 to $1,000,000 left over after expenses? Where is this money going?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I understand. The expo also gets a fair amount of money from the travel and tourism guys every year. The first year it was 100k.


----------



## tonyabbott (Dec 4, 2010)

I can tell you that I ran the MDF only for 1 year after the convention permits were awarded and the money was collected and put in a fund that we were to allocate a significant amount of to UTAHS wildlife. Now When the new CEO of MDF was hired I was not privy to where the money was going and I had no say as to where it went or if it has gone anywhere of value to Utahs wildlife. I have asked several times what the money has gone to and what the draw odds are and I received no response from the MDF CEO. I also sent an email to the MDF board and they simply referred me to the CEO. So with that being said I have no knowledge of any of the money that was generated off of convention permits. What I do know is nearly $1,000,000 was generated the 1st year of the agreement and that SFW got 40% , Mdf got 30%, of and FNAWS got 30%. Now if my memory serves me right the expenses to run the expo drawing that year was just over $80,000. So you can all do the math for yourselves.

My guess is the money is going towards a lot of things that do not benefit Utahs wildlife , and I base that off of no response on my requests. So Pheaz and all the rest of you, I have been gone from MDf for 3 years, Other then having a lifetime membership I have NOTHING to do with them. I know when I ran MDF and made an agreement I kept it 100% of the time. IF you want to know about them then ask them, the problem is I have, and they wont answer me so I am guessing you will be treated the same way. BUt hey, maybe you will get an answer if you ask.

So Pheaz why you continue to try to bust my balls while hiding behind a screen name puzzles me. Why dont you go find out the answers to your questions or why dont you go away.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Tony  , all I was hoping for is that one that had been behind the scenes of MDF AND SFW might have an idea. :idea: So in that first year the moneys was put into an account did the moneys get used for wildlife in that 1st year? I like you cannot get a response from MDF or SFW to where my DONATED money goes :shock: . And still can you atleast answer my questions bout SFW and myfreehunts.com or you go away. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I ca tell you were the $$$ went.....
> Rent for the Salt Palace,,& this http://www.huntexpo.com/entertainment.php


Come on! There is no way you are serious, please tell me you are not. The hunt expo gets funds from the state, gets funds from the exhibitors, gets funds from those who attend the expo, gets funds from the MANY auctions, and gets funds from the concerts. The funds brought in from the convention tags, per the original agreement, was supposed to have a 'significant' portion go toward wildlife projects. I don't know about you, but *0%* is NOT a significant portion where I come from. Why you have an excuse for EVERY questionable action of special interest groups, while at the same time doubting the intentions/actions of the DWR and those who 'just want to hunt', is troubling.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

tonyabbott said:


> I can tell you that I ran the MDF only for 1 year after the convention permits were awarded and the money was collected and put in a fund that we were to allocate a significant amount of to UTAHS wildlife. Now When the new CEO of MDF was hired I was not privy to where the money was going and I had no say as to where it went or if it has gone anywhere of value to Utahs wildlife. I have asked several times what the money has gone to and what the draw odds are and I received no response from the MDF CEO. I also sent an email to the MDF board and they simply referred me to the CEO. So with that being said I have no knowledge of any of the money that was generated off of convention permits. What I do know is nearly $1,000,000 was generated the 1st year of the agreement and that SFW got 40% , Mdf got 30%, of and FNAWS got 30%. Now if my memory serves me right the expenses to run the expo drawing that year was just over $80,000. So you can all do the math for yourselves.
> 
> My guess is the money is going towards a lot of things that do not benefit Utahs wildlife , and I base that off of no response on my requests. So Pheaz and all the rest of you, I have been gone from MDf for 3 years, Other then having a lifetime membership I have NOTHING to do with them. I know when I ran MDF and made an agreement I kept it 100% of the time. IF you want to know about them then ask them, the problem is I have, and they wont answer me so I am guessing you will be treated the same way. BUt hey, maybe you will get an answer if you ask.
> 
> So Pheaz why you continue to try to bust my balls while hiding behind a screen name puzzles me. Why dont you go find out the answers to your questions or why dont you go away.


Tony,
Thanks for setting the record straight.
Sincerely, Big


----------

